
Neuralink Demo Livestream - kimburgess
https://youtu.be/DVvmgjBL74w
======
kimburgess
For anyone else landing on this: it’s currently 22 minutes past the published
event start time and it still hasn’t started. It’s not just you.

~~~
kimburgess
Updated 3:30 PST start time
([https://twitter.com/futurejurvetson/status/12994675672374599...](https://twitter.com/futurejurvetson/status/1299467567237459973)).

